# Today went well



## PhoebeC (Sep 1, 2010)

Well had clinic today with joint team, wasnt looking forward to it. Im 15 weeks.

But good news my hb1c has come down since last month from 6.4 to 6!!! They are very pleased with my progress and told me to keep it up 
Blood pressure and everything else fine.

Spoke about the birth and other things.

And got to hear babys heartbeat which was really amazing.

Seeing them again 29th with 20 week scan too, excited.

xxx


----------



## Lizzzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey, Phoebe that's excellent news. Specially well done with you HA1BC that's great


----------



## Steff (Sep 1, 2010)

Phoebe thats great hun x

Well done on your hbA also, be very proud of yourself hun


----------



## Dizzydi (Sep 2, 2010)

Brilliant - so glad everything is going well xxx


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Sep 2, 2010)

Congratulations! Must feel great for the hard work to be paying off.

Super excited for you!


----------



## Emmal31 (Sep 2, 2010)

That's brilliant news  will you be finding out the sex at the 20 week scan? 
very well done on the hba1c  xx


----------



## PhoebeC (Sep 2, 2010)

Emmal31 said:


> That's brilliant news  will you be finding out the sex at the 20 week scan?
> very well done on the hba1c  xx



Well i wasnt going to i was going to let Nathaniel find out, He has been talking me around to.
Shopping is hard for a unisex baby not a lot of choice, id love to be able to buy a pretty dress or thomas the tank baby grows and i cant.

If i do find out on 29th sep, then we wont tell anyone. Just for me and him to know 

xx


----------



## Emmal31 (Sep 2, 2010)

I wish in a way it had been just our secret I think it makes it really special. My husband didn't want to know and I said I wanted to know but wouldn't tell him and I would hide all the clothes etc but he said if you want to find out then I want to too  

If there is a next time I think we might not find out.

Your right about the unisex clothes before we found out we were having Jessica I only bought a couple of bits because of the lack of choice. Once I knew I went a little mad xx


----------



## beckyp (Sep 2, 2010)

Fantastic news...well done on your HbA1c too.  Has the sickness settled a bit now?


----------



## PhoebeC (Sep 3, 2010)

beckyp said:


> Fantastic news...well done on your HbA1c too.  Has the sickness settled a bit now?



Kind of, some days none, have been sick 3 mornings this week but not today. So fingers crossed it will stop soon. 

xxx


----------



## Chrissie (Sep 4, 2010)

Well done on the HbA1C!! Glad to hear you had a good appointment, its flying by 15wks already!! xxx


----------



## Strawberrygirl (Sep 5, 2010)

Thats great! my Hba1c has come down too - it's amazing what motivation can do for you. I dont think I have had a hba1c this low in the last 18 years!

Have you got a bump yet? I cant fit into many of my trousers any more and am just living in leggings and combat pants! 

Also have you felt baby move? I thought I did the other day but wasn't so sure, now there is no mistaking it, it wont stay still! can't wait until my hubby can feel it too


----------



## getcarter76 (Sep 5, 2010)

PhoebeC said:


> Well had clinic today with joint team, wasnt looking forward to it. Im 15 weeks.
> 
> But good news my hb1c has come down since last month from 6.4 to 6!!! They are very pleased with my progress and told me to keep it up
> Blood pressure and everything else fine.
> ...



Well done Phoebe with your HBA1C....can't believe you are 15 weeks now. 

Babys hearbeart is amazing isn't it? Its like is that really inside of me?!! I thought it sounded like a horse galloping. We still have ours which we recorded when i was in hospital and was left alone...mobile phone came out and hubby recorded it teehee. I'm well pleased we have that.

Everything sounds like it should be...well done mummy to be 

Bernie xx


----------



## PhoebeC (Sep 6, 2010)

Strawberrygirl said:


> Thats great! my Hba1c has come down too - it's amazing what motivation can do for you. I dont think I have had a hba1c this low in the last 18 years!
> 
> Have you got a bump yet? I cant fit into many of my trousers any more and am just living in leggings and combat pants!
> 
> Also have you felt baby move? I thought I did the other day but wasn't so sure, now there is no mistaking it, it wont stay still! can't wait until my hubby can feel it too



I was a week wrong, im 17 weeks today so last week was 16, dont know how i lost a week.

I have a big bump already, Nothing fits. But maternity stuff is to big. I got some Mat jeans from asda i have been living in, washed them this weekend, where getting smelly haha.

I felt baby move on Friday, its so exciting and then again yesterday.
o/h asked me if i was sure it wasnt air bubbles, i got some of those last night, they really like bubbles, where baby moving feels like baby is moving. 

Hearing the beating heart is amazing, cant wait for next appointment get a scan and they want to lsitern to the heart again to check for defects. We get the whole show


----------

